# RIP River



## mscourtneyryan (Jan 23, 2012)

We made the decision put River to sleep this evening. The vet said the prognosis was not good. She was not at all responding to any treatment they were giving her. In the less than ten minutes it took for us to say goodbye, she was off the oxygen they had her on since the previous night and her condition was rapidly deteriorating. What needed to be done was clear, but that didn't make it any easier. I didn't think I would be able to go in and see her to say goodbye but I'm glad I did. Even though she was suffering, it was clear that she was happy to see us. It's almost as if she was trying very hard to put on a brave face and be normal little River for us. 

We love you and miss you, sweet pea. Rest well. You changed our lives more than you will ever know.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry, it sounds like you made the best decision for her.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you and River! I'm glad you did what was best for her and you can cherish your great memories.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, RIP River


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss... River obviously had wonderful humans to take care of her. *hugs*


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP River. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Im so sorry , RIP River


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Awe! I'm so sorry. RIP River. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mscourtneyryan (Jan 23, 2012)

I got this in the mail on Friday, along with a card from the emergency vet clinic. I wasn't expecting this at all, and as soon as my boyfriend opened it up and pulled it out, I started bawling. Thank goodness for wonderful vets, right?

EDIT: Sorry, I don't know how to make it bigger. It has her front and back paws, a heart, and the word RIVER across the top.


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It was very nice of the vets to make that for you, I started getting teary-eyed when I saw that post. You did the right thing. RIP River


----------



## caputinternubila (Nov 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, honey. Tears just welled up in my eyes remembering my vet doing the same for my cat when I had to have her put to sleep a year ago. I just know you'll pick it up from time to time, trace the little imprints and remember all the good times with your River <3


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. What a wonderful sentiment by the vet!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

What a lovely thing for the vet to do. Sorry for your loss, she sounds like such a little sweetheart. You did the right thing as a caring owner.


----------

